# Cold and Hot Sex



## Dutch (Aug 31, 2007)

Cold & Hot Sex:

After his exam the doctor said to the elderly man: "You appear to be in good health. Do you have any medical concerns you would like to ask me about?

"In fact, I do," said the old man. "After I have sex with the Mrs., I am usually cold and chilly, and then, after I have sex with her the second time, I am usually hot and sweaty."

After examining his elderly wife, the doctor said: "Everything appear to be fine. Do you have any medical concerns that you would like to discuss with me?"

The lady replied that she had no questions or concerns. The doctor then said to her: "Your husband had an unusual concern. He claims that he is usually cold and chilly after having sex with you the first time, and then hot and sweaty after the second time. Do you know why?"

"Oh that crazy old fart," she replied. "That's because the first time is usually in January and the second time is in August."


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL!! Hey, that sounds like my "schedule"!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 31, 2007)

*  That was just too good Dutch. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## phil s (Aug 31, 2007)

You been talkin to my doctor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jack (Aug 31, 2007)

can anyone tell me where i can find mr dutches bean recipe?


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 31, 2007)

Dude, not in the joke section... they are some *SERIOUS* beans!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

Good One!


----------

